# Buck's Traction.



## nikkisgranny (Aug 24, 2009)

We admitted a lady for an intertrochanteric hip fracture.  We had to get medical clearance before we could operate so she was placed in buck's traction for pain control.  The other coder here wants to code for closed treatment (for the traction) and then 2 days later the open treatment. I have issues with this because she was in the hospital where the staff did all the traction care and he did plan to operate.

Can I bill for the traction as it was just pain control?


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Aug 24, 2009)

What about 20650 (Insertion of wire or pin with application of skeletal traction, including removal) for the first procedure??


----------

